# أبو منجلية أو منجليات الشهير بأبو منجل Threskiornithinae



## aymonded (10 يوليو 2012)

*أبو منجلية أو منجليات الشهير بأبو منجل*
















​ 
​ *الصنف: طيور *
* الرتبة: لقلقيات *
* الفصيلة: أبو منجليات Threskiornithidae *
* تحت عائلة: أبو منجلية * Threskiornithinae​



​ 



​ 
*أبو منجل**   Ibis اسم شائع لفصيلة من الطيور وهي الطيور الخواضة ذات منقار طويل ورفيع   ومنحني للأسفل وساقين طويلتين ، يوجد في الأقاليم الدفيئة قي نصفي الكرة   الأرضية الشمالي والجنوبي.*​ 




​ 
 *طول جسمه حوالي قدمين أو (16 سم ) وغالبية طيور أبو منجل تعيش في مستعمرات كبيرة العدد وهي تتغذى على الأسماك والحيوانات المائية الأخرى الموجودة في البرك والمستنقعات والبحيرات**.*​ 




​ 
 *أشهرهم على الإطلاق هو طائر أبو منجل المقدس**   Threskioris  Aethiopica  الذي عبده قدماء المصريين وتجد صوره على جدران   المعابد و المقابر المصرية القديمة ، هو طائر تميزه عن غيره باللونين   الأبيض والأسود ، ولا يعيش حالياً في حوض النيل وشاع بالخطأ أنه انقرض من   العالم ، إلا أنه لايزال يستوطن أجزاء أخرى من أفريقيا.

**أبو منجل الأبيض*​ 



​ 



​ 
*في الجزء الجنوبي من أميركا الشمالية يوجد أبو منجل الأبيض Eudocimus Albus  وكذلك هناك أنواع أخرى من طيور أبو منجل مثل أبو منجل الأبيض الوجه والشرقي اللامع Plegadis Falcinellus.*​ 
*Wood Ibis
*​


​ *



*






​ 


​
* وهناك طائر آخر كان يسمى سابقاً أبو منجل Wood Ibis، وهو في واقع الأمر من فصيلة اللقلق وليس من فصيلة أبو منجل إلا أنه يشبهه، كما في الصور السابقة.*​ 
*أبو منجل الأحمر *​


​ 



​ *هناك   نوع آخر لا يقل جمالاً وهو أبو منجل القرمزي أو الأحمر في أمريكاالجنوبية   E.ruber ويشاهد أحياناً زائراً في جنوب الولايات المتحدةالأمريكية.*
​ 
*وهناك أيضاً أبو منجل الأصلع ولكنه ليس بجمال الأبيض أو الأحمر  *
​


----------



## aymonded (10 يوليو 2012)

أنا خايف بصراحة حد ياخد تصريحة شعر ابو منجل ويقلبها موضة هههههههههه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

معاك حق تخاف 
الموضة اليومين دول بتيجي كدة 
والدليل حلاقة رجل الديك 
بتاعة فيلم غبي منة فية 
يرحمنا ربنا 
​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> معاك حق تخاف
> الموضة اليومين دول بتيجي كدة
> والدليل حلاقة رجل الديك
> بتاعة فيلم غبي منة فية
> ...



ههههههههههههههه المرة دية تبقى قصة ابو منجل
أو قصة المنجلي تبقى أحسن برضو
هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هو شبه البجع
شكرا جدااااا
للمعلومات الجميله
معرفش أقلد تسريحته لأنى أصلع هههه


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص استعير منه القصه هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههه
مينفعش
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههه شكل جميل .. و احسن واحد الاحمر

و حلو السابايكي الي هو عامله ده

ممكن اجربها !!​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> مينفعش
> *​



ليه بس اهو كله بينفع ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ههههههه شكل جميل .. و احسن واحد الاحمر
> 
> و حلو السابايكي الي هو عامله ده
> 
> ممكن اجربها !!​



انت عاوز تقص الشريط يا شقي وتعمل التسريحة باسمك
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 ديسمبر 2013)

بالنسبة للتسريحة موجودة
والطائر ده ارحم من 
ابو مركوب 56 هههههه
شكرا استاذى


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> بالنسبة للتسريحة موجودة
> والطائر ده ارحم من
> ابو مركوب 56 هههههه
> شكرا استاذى



ههههههههههههههههههه ليه بس 
على الأقل ابو مركوب لو مش لقيت حاجة تلبسها 
اهو عندك منقاره الصغطط ينفع في هذه الحالة هههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ايه حكاية الطيور اللي بتبتدي باأيو
أبو منجل 
وأبو قردان
لا والنصيبه أبو مركوب هههههه

معرفش حضرتك بتجيب الطيور الغريبه دي منين استاذ ايمن




بس عليه حتة منقار يعدمه البعيد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




شكرا استاذنا عالموضوع
والمعلومات الجديده : )
​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه حكاية الطيور اللي بتبتدي باأيو
> أبو منجل
> وأبو قردان
> لا والنصيبه أبو مركوب هههههه
> ...



مهو انا قلت أدخل في بهبهات الطيور اهو كله بينفع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وقريب انزل أب جديد هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> مهو انا قلت أدخل في بهبهات الطيور اهو كله بينفع
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وقريب انزل أب جديد هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


لا كفايه بهبهات لحد كدا
ادخل بقا علي المهمهات
شوفلنا أم قبقاب مثلا
او أم صلاح حتي


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا كفايه بهبهات لحد كدا
> ادخل بقا علي المهمهات
> شوفلنا أم قبقاب مثلا
> او أم صلاح حتي



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هاشوف لسه المهمهات
 بعد لما نخلص البهبهات ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عالم الطيور والحيوانات ملىء بجمال غير طبيعى
ويظهر عظمة وقدرة الرب
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك يا أجمل أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين
​


----------



## روزا فكري (3 ديسمبر 2013)

بصراحه ابو عن ابو يفرق
يعني ده ارحم كتير من ابو مركوب اياه 
وملون وعامل قصة شعر شايف نفسه علي الاخر ههههههههه​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> بصراحه ابو عن ابو يفرق
> يعني ده ارحم كتير من ابو مركوب اياه
> وملون وعامل قصة شعر شايف نفسه علي الاخر ههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هو عموماً عامل اسبايكي مش مركب مركوب خالص 
هههههههه هههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*جامد اخر حاجة واحلى ما فيه *

*السبايكى اللى عامله *

*ماشى على الموضه هههههه*​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

أيوة أهم حاجة التسريحة اللي السرّ كله فيها
​


----------

